# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  Nougat né en Janvier 2017.

## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* NOUGAT
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Moyen
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						 Chiens femelles,
						
						
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger








Contact


*E-mail :* contact@archedeternite.org





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 280 




 



N° DE PUCE :  (à venir)

NOM : *NOUGAT*

RACE : COMMUNE

SEXE : MALE

POIDS : 22 kilos

DATE DE NAISSANCE APPROXIMATIVE : Né en Janvier 2017

POINT SANTÉ : queue courte. Stérilisé

SON ORIGINE : Sauvé de l'équarrissage en Juillet 2017 avec sa sur Noisette.

SON COMPORTEMENT : *Nougat*  est un chien joyeux et sociable lorsque l'on rentre dans son box , il  vient prendre les friandises tout en restant sur ses gardes. Lénuta dit  qu'il a peur des hommes. Il accepte nos caresses. 
Il aura besoin  d'une famille patiente qui lui laissera le temps dont il a besoin pour  évoluer. Placement en habitation disposant d'un jardin clos impératif.
Lors de notre week-end du 16 au 19 septembre, nous avons pu revoir *Nougat*.  Toujours content de nous voir derrière les grilles mais plus timide une  fois dans le boxe. Il se laisse caresser, il est très gourmand.
En mars 2022, égal à lui même, curieux, joyeux, gourmand  :Smile: 


FRAIS D'ADOPTIONS : de 4 mois à 7 ans : 280.00 EUROS
Arrivera en France,  identifié, vacciné selon le protocole Roumain - vaccin antirabique, passeport Européen.

ADOPTION  ACCEPTÉE DANS TOUTE LA FRANCE : Oui, mais les familles doivent venir  chercher leur animal en région parisienne, le jour de son arrivée.

Adoption sous contrat de l'association - L'Arche dÉternité - Siret : 517 669 719 000 18

Contact des bénévoles responsables des adoptions :  06.70.87.84.27 - 06.37.25.72.24 - 06.73.13.17.91 - 07.50.34.33.79  
Par mail : contact@archedeternite.org

Contact pour devenir famille d'accueil : 07.89.21.54.48 - 06.49.32.09.81
Par mail : familledaccueil@archedeternite.org

Vous ne pouvez ni adopter, ni être Famille d'Accueil, une autre solution soffre à vous - LE PARRAINAGE
Contacts : 06.24.92.29.62 *** parrainage@archedeternite.org

1 par mois pour soutenir nos actions : https://www.teaming.net/associationl-arched-eternite

*Visitez notre site internet : http://archedeternite.org*


 

(en arrière plan)

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Nougat* est un peu moins  démonstratif à la grille de son box et parait beaucoup plus interessé  par ce qu'il se passe derrière que par nous..

Mais une fois dans le box il se laisse approcher beaucoup plus que Noisette et prend les caresses timidement.

J'ai pu le déparasiter avec une pipette chose impossible sur Noisette

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nougat est encore très jeune, vite une famille pour lui.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Mimine1709

Si jeune et déjà enfermé  j'espère qu'une gentille famille lui laissera sa chance

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nougat attend toujours désespérément sa famille ...

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

MEssage de Lénuta

*Lenuta a écrit:**Nougat* est peur de persones
Non agresif, mais tre peur, fait pipi la contact human

Mais  il reste à l'adoption hein !!! c'est juste qu'il fera parti des  placements "délicats" et demandant un environnement propice pour son  évolution

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nougat est un grand timide mais lui aussi mérite sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Nougat attend toujours sa famille.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Nougat* même s'il est content de nous voir et prendre les friandises va plus facilement garder ses distances.
Ils  prennent la pose pour les photos sont hyper joyeux pour avoir des  friandises mais si on reste ou fait mine de rentrer, ça court dans tout  les sens pour aller se cacher  
Ils mériteraient qu'on se concentre sur eux pendant quelques jours mais malheureusement leur enclos n'est pas facile d'accès.

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Le nougat c'est un beau cadeau de noël  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Le nougat c'est pas mal au nouvel an aussi  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## Belgo78

Nougat et Noisette progressent beaucoup ces derniers temps, une famille donnerait sûrement un nouveau coup d'accélérateur à leur bien-être  ::

----------


## vivie maratta

❤❤❤❤❤❤❤

----------


## Mirko78

Nougat veille beaucoup sur sa copine, je pense que c'est à la fois ce qui l'empêche de se révéler complètement et à la fois qui le montre si adorable.

Probablement que si une solution était trouvée pour l'un, une serait plus envisageable pour l'autre. Même si bien sûr on aimerait qu'il ne soit jamais séparés, parfois 2 belles histoires commencent  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Un beau berger comme on les aime, avec son trognon de queue  

Ils  sont tellement impatients de nous voir! Ils couinent, ils sautent, ils  s'etendent de tout leur long avec sa soeur Noisette. Des amours, et quel  crève coeur de les laisser derrière...

https://youtu.be/m87lRCj08DQ

https://youtu.be/ti4EIGyhf9Y

https://youtu.be/dUDFwAT5E-c

https://youtu.be/WEpawPTur8Q

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/lMsMQxzogc8

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Message des bénévoles qui ont été au refuge :

des amouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurs ! on a passé un moment avec eux et Lénuta. Ils étaient comme fous   

Toujours  aussi gourmands et ils se laissent caresser mais ils ne viennent pas  contre nous pour en "redemander", ça viendra j'espère.

J'espère qu'ils pourront récupérer de nouveau leur grand enclos car ils sont très actifs et ont besoin de bouger.







Voilààààààààààààààààà pose beau gosse ADOPTEZ MOI

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Ce sont deux veritables amours, ils sont timides, mais très gourmands et curieux, donc ca aide  

*Nougat* apprécie plus les caresses que sa soeur.

https://youtu.be/1vafvB5IehU

----------


## Myko78

https://youtu.be/d1lJq9IHwMQ

Nougat et sa sœur Noisette progressent de plus en plus vite  :: 

Bientôt 3 ans que je les parraine  ::

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/McWHs2F19zw

https://youtu.be/v5p9XMdp8gg

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

https://youtu.be/d1lJq9IHwMQ

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

*Nougat*, gentil, tout excité dedans, dehors lol il finit par se poser pour qu'on puisse lui faire quelques caresses.
On attend une famille d'adoption pour lui

----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE



----------


## L'ARCHE D'ETERNITE

Octobre 2022 :

 ils sont mignons tous les deux mais miss Noisette se met toujours un peu en avant  

*Nougat* très heureux de nous voir - 




https://youtu.be/AJFn8UfQuNw

----------

